# Faszination GT(Euere Mithilfe ist gefragt)



## Martin_GTfreak (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
wie man sieht ist die Begeisterung für die Marke GT ungebrochen. Wir würden gerne von Euch wissen was für jeden einzelnen das faszinierende an der  Marke GT war und hoffentlich noch immer ist. Ich würde mich freuen viele Antworten hier zu finden, da ihr uns somit weiterhelfen könntet.    

MfG
Sherban Popin


----------



## kingmoe (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

erst einmal danke, dass du dich für Epple um das Forum kümmerst!

Für mich persönlich begann die Leidenschaft für GT-Bikes Anfang der 80er Jahre mit dem BMX-Sport. Eddy Fiola war mein großer Held (Freestyler) und die Bikes waren durch durchdachte Detaillösungen immer einen Tick interesasanter, als die von der Konkurrenz. Aber leider auch unerschwinglich für einen 12-jährigen...
Also kam ich erst wesentlich später - die ersten MTBs anderer Marken waren schon verheizt oder geklaut worden - zu einem gebrauchten Mountainbike von GT. Das Triple Triangle Design war von anfang an DER Hingucker und versprach auch technisch einen tatsächlichen Mehrwert, eben den immer noch berüchtigt steifen Hinterbau. Und das konnte ich dann endlich selber mit meinem ersten GT (1989er Tequesta in "Pink Smoke") selber erfahren. Von da an gab es eigentlich keinen Grund mehr (vom Preis einmal abgesehen), ein Bike von einen anderen Hersteller zu kaufen. Das Ball-Burnishing der polierten Alurahmen war übrigens für mich das attraktivste Äußere, was man einem Bike-Rahmen verpassen konnte und nicht umsonst finde ich es SEHR SCHADE, dass das Zaskar nur noch in Lackierungen zu haben ist, die sich durch nichts von den Mitbewerbern unterscheiden... Das Zaskar ist wohl das bekannteste Hardtail überhaupt, auf jeden Fall ist es der Prototyp des Hardcore-Alu-Hartails und gilt nicht umsonst als unverwüstlich. Aber bitte gebt ihm den "normalen" Steuersatz und eine schlichte Lackierung bzw. vielleicht sogar mal wieder eine Anodisierung zurück!
Aber Egal, GT ist still my favourite    Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwann mal ein Jubiläumsmodell oder so was??!! Man soll ja nie zu träumen aufhören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kathoz (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo
Für mich begann die Faszination GT als ich anfing mich Mitte der 90'er intensiv mit dem Sport MTB zu beschäftigen dabei war ich sofort vom GT "Virus" infiziert dies hing natürlich zusammen mit dem triple triangle Design der schönen Verarbeitung , den schönen und sinnvollen detaillösungen und natürlich auch der Tatsache zusammen das die Rahmen "Handmade In The USA" waren was wohl in MTB kreisen größtenteils für eine sehr gute Qualität bürgte. 
Natürlich machte das Ball Burnish solche Rahmen wie z.B. das Zaskar oder Avalanche unverkennbar und dazu traumhaft schön.
Es halfen natürlich auch die Erfolge im Weltcup der NORBA Serie oder andern Veranstaltungen durch Fahrer wie Mike King , Nicolas Vouilloz , Juli Furtado , Hans Rey und und und den "Mythos" GT weiter aufzubauen, es machte einfach Spaß diesen Fahrern zuzuschauen und man wollte natürlich danach auch irgendwann dasselbe Material fahren wie diese "Helden".
Ich hoffe natürlich das GT es schafft an diese glorreichen Tage anzuknüpfen


----------



## zaskar76 (13. Juli 2004)

ich finds total faszinierend das man unter einem großen namen verkaufen will und keinerlei support für alte produkte bietet - garantiefälle verstehe ich ja noch, aber ein paar aufkleber drucken zu lassen oder schaltaugen fräsen zu lassen sollte für eine "große" firma ein klacks sein. und dann kann man auch mal mit einer weiterempfehlung rechnen. und zur garantie-wen interessiert sie wenn er eh damit rechnen muss das sie ein paar monate später wieder nichtig ist weil die marke oder der vertrieb mal wieder verramscht wurde.


----------



## oldman (13. Juli 2004)

Als ich mein erstes "ATB" hatte, ein olles Kettler Alu, da gab's Jungs die schon auf einem Zaskar durch die Gegend fuhren, das war sowas wie das Nonplusultra eines Bikes. Ich haette damals vermutlich sogar ein Zaskar geklaut, wenn es eine Chance gegeben haette.
Dann Hans Rey mit seinen Tricks, Titan Bikes a la Xizang, dann die GT Carbon-Bomber zu einer Zeit als andere noch nicht einmal Carbon Bar Ends auf die Reihe gebracht haben.
Reihenweise Titel, Siege, grosse Namen und Bikes, dass einem die Augen geblutet haben.

Dann irgendwann die fette Pleite und totaler Ausverkauf (habe eines meiner GTs mit UVP 6000DM damals fuer 3000DM bekommen und der Verkaeufer war froh, dass es aus dem Laden war... es war brandneu!!!), kein Mensch wusste was, kein Haendler hat einen nur angeschaut, Schaltaugen konnte man sich selber schnitzen, etc.
Company x mal hin-und her verkauft, Modellpolitik in den letzten Jahren NULL, Support ebenso.
Einer der besten und groessten Namen der MTB Geschichte, aber keiner nimmt GT mehr ernst... die Marke riecht nicht wirklich gut...

Kurz: Epple hat mit der Marke GT ein Riesenpotential, aber auch gewaltig Aufbauarbeit zu stemmen.
Wuerde sagen, allererste Prioritaet ist's, dass ihr ein vernuenftiges Haendlernetz neu aufbaut. Die ueblichen Epplepartner (ein paar habe ich in den letzten Monaten erlebt, Holy Moly) haben sich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert...
GT muss in den Laeden stehen, wo's Specialized, CD, Scott, Moots und alle anderen grossen Companies zu kaufen gibt, nicht bei ZEG oder etc .
Die Marke muss dort verkauft werden wo Bikes stehen, die jedes Kid haben will! 
DAS ist dann ein Revival fuer GT, wenn die Kids die Marke (wieder)entdecken. Hier im Forum sitzen haufenweise "aeltere" Semester (wie ich), wir kennen GT noch aus den 90ern und frueher. Uns muss man nicht ueberzeugen, wir kaufen weiterhin GT, obwohl jeder von uns ueber Service/Support frustriert ist/war...

Ihr muesst die Kids von den Kona's, Poisons, Devils und schlag-mich-tot zerren und dazu bringen GTs zu fahren, dann klappt das auch mit der Faszination wieder. Und das bedarf vermutlich einiger Marketing $ und ...

oldman
(mein Zaskar gebe ich niemals her und ein Xizang kriege auch noch!!!)

ach ja, soll nicht heissen ich haette was gegen Kona, etc, war nur ein Beispiel...


----------



## zaskar76 (13. Juli 2004)

die email-antwort auf mein oberiges posting, in dem weder beleidigt noch sonst was wurde...sehr selbst:

> Hi,
> ich weiß ja nicht was für ein Problem hast, aber ich kann dich nicht ganz
> verstehen. War mein posting eigentlich so unklar, oder weshalb muss du dich
> mit solchen niveaulosen Kommentaren profilieren.
> Meine Absicht zielte darauf von richtigen GT Fans Eindrücke zu sammeln.
> Ich kann nicht behaupten dass du dazu gehörst. 
> Ich find es schade dass du deine Zeit mit solchen Beiträgen verbringst.
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> Sherban Popin
> 
> P.S: Dies ist meine persönliche Stellungnahme zu deinem schriftlichen
> Kunstwerk und nicht die von der Firma EPPLE/GT Deutschland.
>


----------



## Propeller (13. Juli 2004)

@zaskar76
Was gehtn?!
Kann aber deine Meinung nachvollziehen!  

Oldman hats eigentlich auf den Punkt gebracht was Vermarktung und Image ausmacht.Ich dagegen verbinde mit GT meine Jugend und eine hammermässige Zeit,vielleicht fahr ich deswegen immer noch ein "mustbroken" Thermoplast.  
Jetzt gibts doch GT gar nicht mehr,den Kult den wir hier pflegen hat schon längst Staub angesetzt.Für mich war GT ab 2000 tod,hab mich damit abgefunden,alles was dann kam war Mumpitz,da war eben kein Spirit mehr.
Bis ich bei meinem Händler ein 97er STS stehen sah,dann war für "mich" wieder alles iO wobei ich niemanden ernsthaft so ein Bike empfehlen würde!  

GT ist für mich Zaskar und Carbonmachines kombiniert mit Erfolgen und Style,nur war das einmal vor laaanger Zeit,sry.

Wenn ich mir mein neues Thermoplast so ansehe freuts mich ohne Ende,glaub kaum dass das mit einem anderem Bike möglich wäre,also haucht euren Bikes wieder nen Spirit ein!


----------



## speedy C. (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

kann mich nur dem oldman anschließen.GT gehört im Fachhandel und nicht nach Karstadt oder so ! Hier sind nur alte GT Freaks die GT seit vielen Jahren die Treue halten. Habe selber ein GT Avalange ´94 und ein RTS 2 `93/94.

Aber ich kann auch den zaskar76 verstehen,der wie viele andere für sein bike Teile sucht. Und leider haben viele gehofft das sich das mit Epple ändert.Was würden wir nur ohne diese Seite oder ebay machen !?

Egal wie die Sache hier aus geht,ich behalte meine alten GT´s.
Erstens sind sie nach 10 Jahren immer noch Top und zweitens die neuen gefallen mir nicht ganz so !


Mfg speedy


----------



## nobike (13. Juli 2004)

nun, ein GT erkennt man auf den ersten Blick    das ist mal Nr. 1 , dann hat GT (immer noch) einen guten Ruf. Die Fangemeinde entwickelt dan wieder eine Eigendynamik (danke moe ) und aus einem GT werden drei    , das sieht wieder ein anderer und will auch eins haben was dazu führt daß auch alte Teile wieder aufgemöbelt werden.

Doch jetzt komme ich zu dem oben in Klammer stehenden "immer noch" :

Von Importeurseite wird zuwenig getan. Das Forum hier war zu lange ohne Importeursupport, die Händler sind teilweise haarsträubend (Mittelfranken). Ein guter Ruf MUSS gepflegt werden auch wenn es Geld kostet und dazu gehört Support, Ersatzteile auch für alte Bikes, selbst wenn es schwierig wird.


----------



## Martin_GTfreak (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
danke für die Mithilfe bis jetzt.   Es wäre gut wenn  noch ein paar Statements hinzukommen würden.

MfG
Sherban Popin


----------



## GTFreak (14. Juli 2004)

Hi,

die Faszination GT hat für mich mit einem Zaskar LE angefangen, das schon immer mein Traum war (über kurz oder lang kommt auch wieder eins her)
Ein Freund hatte Anfabg der 90er ein solches und es war richtig geil zu fahren, von der Coolness her wurde es nur noch von seinem Zweit- und Drittrad getoppt (Merlin und Yeti Lawill ARC).

Ich hatte dann auch 1997 eins, das aber zugunsten meines aktuellen GT STS 1000 DS verkauft wurde (ich Depp!). Das STS ist (neben dem Zaskar) mit Abstand das schönste MTB, dass ich kenne. Na ja, das Lobo ist ungefähr gleich auf, aber das konnte ich mir 1998 nicht leisten. So bin ich immer GT-Freak geblieben (daher auch mein Name)

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman (14. Juli 2004)

Ich gehöre in diesem Fall zu den jüngeren GT-Freaks. Selbst fahre ich ein GT XCR 5000 i-drive, das ausser dem Rahmen nichts mehr mit dem original gemein hat.....

Ich kann mich aber noch an Werbespots im Kino erinnern, in dem ein Junge eine Art Telefonsex aufzog, um Geld für sein GT zusammen zu kriegen. Am Schluss kam der GT-Schriftzug, und das Motto " Do everything"

Ich mag mein Bike im schlichten Schwarz. gekauft hatte ich es bei einem Grosshändler, als die Marke bereits Geschichte war. Der i-drive-Antrieb hatte mich allerdings so fasziniert, dass ich unbedingt eins haben wollte, und sogar ein Carbonbike ausschlug....

Letztens in München war mein Bike auch bei unserer Teambox ein Eyecatcher, weil man so etwas wie das i-drive sonst nicht mehr viel sieht.

Wenn es nach mir geht, nur noch GT, aber bitte was anderes als das IDXC, da finde ich den Namen schon fürchterlich.....

Iceman


----------



## GT-Man (15. Juli 2004)

Für GT schwärmte ich also kleiner Junge als die BMX-Zeiten in den 80ern total angesagt waren. Da ich mir jedoch nie eine GT-BMX leisten konnte, blieb der Name immer im Hinterkopf verhaftet.
Um dieses Kindertrauma zu bewältigen, tu ich fast alles um an ein (altes) GT zu kommen - naja fast alles. Die Rückkehr zu GT begann allerdings erst wieder 1995, als Mark Allen seinen sechsten Ironman Hawaii Titel auf einem GT Triathlonrad holte. Also erst ein Vengeance gekauft, dann ein Zaskar LE, XCR 1000 usw. 
Dann verschwand GT, aber die Faszination blieb. Auch wenn die tollen ball burnished Bikes aus den USA nicht mit den neuen Modellen zu vergleichen sind. Es war halt ein tolles Gefühl, auf so einem handgeschweißten US-Bike zu sitzen. Mittlerweile suche ich bei Ebay eigentlich nur noch Rahmen aus der Vor-Pleite-Zeit. Ich habe zwar auch noch ein Zaskar Race von 2001, aber an die rohen Alurahmen reicht es nicht ganz heran (der Lack ist auch nicht besonders haltbar).


----------



## frohni (15. Juli 2004)

Moin,

Die GT Faszination ergriff mich im Jahre 1996. Zu dem Zeitpunkt fuhr ich noch ein Giant. 1998 bekam ich dann endlich mein Tempest Rahmen, der mir bis heute treu geblieben ist. Warum ein Tempest? Weil es einen ebenso starken Kultstatus wie Zaskar, STS und andere Konsorten hat.

In der damaligen Zeit hatte es GT auch noch leichter, das Design, genial, die Werbung und die Mundpropaganda taten hier ihren Rest. Was sollen denn die ganzen Kinder heute machen? GT kennten und schaetzen sie doch nicht, kaufen sich lieber Kram wie Poison usw.

Wer einmal bei GT war weiss warum dieser Kult darum gemacht wird.
Mein damaliger Freundeskreis (nun ueber 6 Jahre her) fuhr ebenfalls GT, ob nun Tempest, LTS, Palomar oder Performer, alles war vertreten.

Ich denke der Knackpunkt der Marke GT war die "Pleite", so hab ich's empfunden. Heute wuerde ich mir keines der neuen GT's mit gleicher Versessenheit kaufen wie damals, das Design ist nicht das was ich kennen und die Inovativitaet auch nicht (eigene Meinung), wobei hindesse ein Zaskar, STS, LTS usw. ich mir ohne bedenken anschaffen wuerde.
Nur das DHI kaeme in Frage und die Brian Lopes Edition Rahmen (nicht das iDrive).

Habe nun den Faden etwas verloren...
GT ist fuer mich Kult und wird es bleiben, wie fuer viele Andere auch, doch wenn sie wieder richtig Fuß fassen wollen, muessen sie die Jugend zurueck bekommen.

Gruesse


----------



## Propeller (15. Juli 2004)

...doch schon einige betagte hier,selber bin ich 38 Jahre alt und vielleicht gehört das auch zu den Gründen der GT Euphorie!
Früher war immer alles besser!    

der Spruch ist sooo frustrierend!


----------



## frohni (15. Juli 2004)

Und ich bin das Gegenteil von Deinem Alter (dieses Jahr 20. Geburtst.).
Die meisten sind auch ein paar Jahre aelter die damals den GT Kult mitfeierten und viele sind ganz vom Radsport weg.
Aber mit "frueher war alles besser" (finde den Spruch auch sehr duenn, weil er quatsch ist - je nachdem auf was man ihn bezieht!) wuerde ich im Falle der GT Ära + Design + anderes Flair im Radsport Dir recht geben.

Gruesse


----------



## maixle (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

auch von mir vielen Dank, dass Epple weiterhin versuchen will, dass Forum zu unterstützen.

...Tja, wie bin ich eigentlich zu GT gekommen? Eigentlich ohne grosse Kenntnis des Markts oder irgendwelcher Idole. 1990 im zarten Alter von 16 habe ich in der Sommerferien einen Ferienjob angenommen, um Geld für ein Mountain Bike zusammenzubekommen. Damals war ich einfach nur am MTB-Fahren interessiert. Naja, dann bin ich in den hiesigen Radladen und habe mir damals das GT Karakoram in der psychodelischen Lila-Weiss gekauft. Das Teil begleitet mich bis heute und der Rahmen sieht noch aus, wie damals gekauft. Allerdings wurde es ein bisschen modifiziert, sogar mit einer Federgabel. Die Kurbel, der Umwerfer und der Rahmen sind noch geblieben. Habe bis jetzt auch kein anderes mehr gekauft.

Wäre ich Mitte der 90er kein Student gewesen, hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich das Zaskar in ball-burnished gekauft...naja, leider gilt die Formel: Student = kein Geld.

Wie meine Vorredner schon erwähnt haben, hat GT den alten Kultstatus irgendwie verloren und wirklich innovativ sind die heute leider auch nicht mehr. Diese ganzen Projekte wie I-Drive oder diese neue Gear-Box sind nette Spielereien und für die Weiterentwicklung des Bikesports vielleicht unerlässlich...aber wenn ich im Wald bin, brauch ich Null-Problem-Lösungen.

Da ich z.B. ein Anhänger von Stahlrahmen bin, werde ich momentan leider bei GT nicht mehr glücklich. Und an ein Psyclone ist nur schwer ranzukommen. Ausserdem bietet GT leider keine Stahlrahmen mehr an. Als Alurahmen käme mir sowieso nur ein Zaskar ins Haus, aber nur als ball-burnished und auch das ist nicht mehr im Programm. Habe mir deshalb jetzt ein Cove Handjob zugelegt, sorry.

Kurzum: Momentan fehlt es einfach an einer ordentlichen abgerundeten Produktpalette, die auch entsprechend gepflegt wird (da gehören natürlich auch die oben angesprochenen "Spielereien" wie das I-Drive).

Als Fazit würde ich einfach aufnehmen:
a) Abrundung der Produktpalette mit z.B. schönen Stahlrahmen
b) Wiedereinführung bewährter Dinge wie den TechShop oder das Zaskar in ball-burnished
c) entsprechende Pflege des Händlernetzes

Aber trotzdem stehe ich noch hinter der Marke GT und hoffe, dass sich die Marke insbesondere in Deutschland aus dem Sumpf, um dem Einheitsbrei der Specialized etc. entgegenzutreten...und nehmt es mir bitte nicht übel, dass ich mit meinem Stahlrahmen fremdgegangen bin.

GT rulez and Steel is real  
Maixle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SonGoku (15. Juli 2004)

Das ist eine wirklich gute Idee dieser Thread!!! Gery hat ja nun schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel...  !

Ich kann mich da noch recht gut dran erinnern. Bin ja im Osten (ihr wißt schon
diese kleine Gegend die man DDR nannte) groß geworden. Naja und außer Diamand,
Niefa & noch ein paar, von denen ich die Namen vergessen hab, gabs da ja nich.

Nun gut, ein paar Jahre nach der Wende habe ich Abi gemacht & dabei war ein
ein Mitmensch aus dem damaligen West-Berlin. Dieser war in Geldnöten & so
kam ich für schlappe 500 DM zu meinem ersten GT! Hatte ich zwar keine
Ahnung von was dahinter steckte aber der Rahmen war auf jedenfall recht
auffällig anders als der Rest den es da so gab.

Es ist ein GT Avalanche AllTerra (siehe Fotos in der Gallery). In da ich damit
zwar nicht viel aber regelmäßig unterwegs war & das ohne irgendwelche
Macken entschied ich mich, wenn ich mir ein neues Radl kaufen sollte, dann
nur ein GT.

Und dann war es Anfang diesen Jahres soweit. Zwar kein Avalanche mehr
aber es sollte trotzdem einen Tripple Triangel - Rahmen haben. So kam ich
also nun zu meinem GT Zaskar Expert. Und ich bereue es kein bischen.   

Und die meißten "Blicke" geben mir recht. Aber nicht nur, weil es stylig aussieht
bin ich davon überzeugt, auch weil es wirklich sehr leicht ist obwohl die
Komponenten mehr Standard als highend sind.

Ich glaube es ist einfach nur schön ein Rad mit Geschichte zu fahren. Und
daher darf GT auch niemals aussterben. Es wäre einfach nur schade drum.

Amen.


----------



## Martin_GTfreak (19. Juli 2004)

Also zunächst einmal vielen Dank für eure Mühe  .
Ich habe mal die Eindrücke gesammelt und sie werden in Zukunft verarbeitet.

MfG
Sherban Popin


----------



## mark_bee (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ganz frisch angemeldet muss ich doch auch gleich etwas zum Thema GT und Faszination loswerden.
Meine "Leidenschaft" für GT hat 1990/91 mit dem Kauf eines Zaskar begonnen. GT war doch irgendwie schon damals Kult. Aus meiner Sicht auch wg. der BMX-Vergangenheit. D.h. Rahmen gebaut für die Ewigkeit, dann dieses Triple-Triangel Design und Ball Burnished. Wow! Das Image hat nach meiner Ansicht auch Hans Rey geprägt. Er hat ja regelmässig gezeigt, dass ein GT nicht kaputt zu bekommen ist.
Später kam kam noch ein GT STS dazu. Leider ist der Rahmen nach nicht einmal 2 Jahren gebrochen. Auf Garantie gab es dann das XCR 1000. Dieses Bike habe ich vor einer Woche ausgemustert und keine Träne dabei verdrückt.
Nur Ärger mit ausgeschlagenen Lagern, Dogbones, gebrochenen Dämpferschrauben, wackliger Hinterbau... Für mich hat der Untergang von GT mit der nachlassenden Verarbeitung (ich denke nur an diese grottenschlechten Gleitlager) begonnen. Dann noch die Pleite und das wars. Heute ist GT einfach irgendwie eine aller Welts Marke. Das Design ist merkwürdig. I-Drive sowieso.
Seit einer Woche fahre ich Intense. Mein altes Zaskar hege und pflege ich. Aber der Abschied von GT ist mir nicht schwer gefallen.


----------



## thrillseeker (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Als ich 1991 oder 92 in der "Bike" eine Anzeige mit dem Titel "Totally Gnärly" gesehen habe, war mir sofort klar: SO EIN RAD WILL ICH! Im Frühjahr 92 habe ich mir dann einen Zaskar-Rahmen in 20" zugelegt und mit für diese Zeit typischen Teilen selbst aufgebaut:

Campagnolo-Felgen, Bullseye-Naben, Gary Fisher-Kurbeln usw.

Es ist bis heute mein einziges MTB (zwischenzeitlich habe ich außerdem eines der ersten GT TeamTrials besessen). Die Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit des Rahmens zeugt von hervorragendem handwerklichen Können, und dank dem steifen Hinterbau macht das bergauffahren trotz 12,9 kg Gewicht viel Spaß! Die große Rahmenhöhe macht es auch in der Stadt zu einem guten Racer. Das Design ist einfach zeitlos, sodass es meist für Verwunderung sorgt, wenn ich erzähle, dass das Rad schon 12 Jahre alt ist.

Von den innovativen Lösungen der Marke GT war ich immer sehr begeistert, z.B. die STS-Modelle oder das Lobo... Auch heute finde ich großen Gefallen an DHi Race, ID-XC, Zaskar Urban Machine und auch an den Rennrädern von GT. Ich habe allerdings vor einigen Tagen ein 2004er Zaskar gesehen: und ich war ein wenig enttäuscht über die Ausführung der Schweißnähte. Zu "Handmade in the USA"-Zeiten sah das schon mal viel besser aus  Andere Hersteller liefern in der gleichen Preisklasse deutlich bessere Ergebnisse.

Die Faszination für GT bezieht sich bei mir also eher auf Vergangenes... Es wäre schon cooler, wenn die Verarbeitung das alte Niveau wieder erreichen würde (egal, ob die Räder dabei aus Fernost, Europa oder USA kommen).

Greetz, Stefan


----------



## GT-TEAM (26. Juli 2004)

[SIZE=6]Vielen Dank für die Mithilfe. Ich habe die Beiträge gesammelt und weitergereicht. Die Infos dienen der Marketingabteilung bei der Erstellung des Katalogs 2005(und das wird keine Zeitung mehr .[/SIZE]

MfG
Sherban Popin


----------



## cleiende (17. August 2004)

Hallo, etwas spät, aber.....

Wie fing das damals an? 1992 kauften mein Bruder und ich nach langer Überlegung zwei Mountainbikes. Stabil sollten sie sein, Style sollten sie haben. Für uns gab es damals nur GT oder Marin. Und es wurden zwei GT Karakoram, 20, meines in schwarz, seines in gelb-orange mit schwarzen Lackspritzern. Ultracool, True-Temper Stahl mit Groove Tube, aber jetzt fährt seines ein anderer, und das ohne zu Fragen. 
Und wie es so ist, einmal GT, immer GT. Das Rad hatte ein schönes Handling, nur an die U-Brake musste man sich etwas gewöhnen. Aber der Virus war im Hirn
Nachdem ich anfing bei einer Unternehmensberatung zu arbeiten konnte ich mein Geld nicht ausgeben, 1 Jahr Projekt mit langen Arbeitszeiten. So kam genug Kohle beisammen für den Traum schlechthin, ein Zaskar LE im 1993 aktuellen violetten Eloxalton! Bocksteif im Hinterbau, fette Schweissnaehte, Super-Finish. Für mich wurde ein Traum wahr. Zum Rahmen kamen noch eine AMP Gabel, ne Menge schicke Suntour und XT-Teile. Und was für ein Traum beim Fahren! Ich konnte es endlich mal richtig krachen lassen, bergab ist es spurstabil ohne Ende, es verwindet sich nichts, bergauf geht kein Körnchen verloren. Das Rad begleitet mich seither fast täglich, hat Rennen, Alpencross etc. mitgemacht. Und ganz ehrlich, so einen Hingucker sieht man nicht mehr so oft, schon die Produktionskosten heute würden den Preis in immense Höhe treiben. Mann, was war ich sauer als ein Taxifahrer im Frühjahr eine kleine Delle ins Oberrohr machte, die erste Delle nach 11 Jahren.
Für die wahren Knaller, die Thermoplast-GTs, hatte ich dann erstmal kein Geld (war in Steine investiert). Als GT dann Ende der 1990er ins Trudeln geriet war das nicht so toll, aber so kann es nun mal gehen.
Um so schöner ist es, dass GT wieder da ist. Die Marke hat noch ein wenig von der schimmernden Vergangenheit. Und die Produkte sind gut, ich bin von meinem ID XC 1.0 begeistert. Aber die Erwartungen sollten sich nicht an der Vergangenheit orientieren, das Umfeld ist ein Anderes. Allein schon der Worldcup, der kaum noch Fernsehen gezeigt wird... 
Es würde mich freuen, wenn GT sich wieder als Fachhandelsmarke mit guter Qualität und Innovationen etabliert, das Zeug dazu ist da: I-Drive II (vulgo ID XC), die andere Optik. Wünsche an die Produktpalette.sicher: Ein Zaskar aus 6061-T6 Alu, möglichst eloxiert. Ach ja, etwas konkurrenzfähigere Preise, aber das liegt wohl auch an GT in den USA, denn da werden die EK-Preise für Epple gemacht.
Aber in jedem Fall ist Eines klar: Meine drei Jungs werden ein GT fahren!


----------



## cbk (17. August 2004)

Wie ich damals zu meinem rts-2 gekommen bin?

Ich glaub es war 1993 (kann mich nicht mehr so genau ran erinnern), als ich auf der Suche nach nem neunen Renner war, weil mein damliges KTM (Stahlrahmen) so langsam zerfiel. Der Rahmen war damals schon so weich, daß man im Wiegetritt förmlich die Verwindungen sehen konnte.
Damals hieß es da in einem Bericht über die verschiedenen Federungskonzepte für für's Hinterrad: "GT hat sich ihr einzigartiges System aus'm Motorradbau abgeguckt" (oder so ähnlich). Und das war in einer Zeit, in der andere Hersteller froh waren einen Eingelenker als Top-Modell im Programm zu haben.
Nachdem ich mich dann im Oktober 1994 mit dem KTM ordentlich überschlagen hab (trotz Helm mit Schädelbruch)   und das KTM danach wirklich gewaltig ramponiert war, bin ich in den Bike-Laden...

... und da stand es GT rts ...

... Was war das Ende vom Lied? Ich hab Stilaugen bekommen und es nach 3 Minuten des Überlegens gekauft, vielleicht auch, weil es so anders war als alles andere.

Aber wenn ich die GT Bikes hier im Forum sehe (im Thread, in dem die Leute ihre Renner vorstellen) krieg ich bei den neueren Bikes irgendwie das Heulen. Die Rahmen sehen irgendwie, wenn man den Schriftzug entfernen würde, genauso aus, wie nen 500,- Renner aus'm real.   (Hab gestern im Supermarkt extra mal drauf geachtet.)

Wo ist da die Innovation? Baut doch mal wieder Bikes, die anders aussehen als alles, was sonst noch auf'm Markt ist.

Chris Benjamin,

der sein altes rts noch mindestens 20 Jahre fahren will, weil die neuen GTs bei weitem nicht so gut aussehen, und deshalb schonmal angefangen hat präventiv Ersatzteile zu bunkern. (Leider damit anfangen mußte.  )

Ach ja, mein altes KTM von damals hab ich auch noch, fährt zwar nicht mehr, aber als reines Erinnerungsstück an den damaligen Herbst.


----------



## gracherl (24. August 2004)

persönlich fahr ich immer noch ein avalanche '96.   
Von den Fullies hat mir damals noch das LTS gefallen
(kommte man auch zwei Trinkflaschen mitnehmen).  

Heute würde ich mir nur ein Hardtail nehmen, die Fullies gefallen mir nicht mehr.  
Aber wenn mal auf Basis des LTS wieder eines kömmt....  

Stehe derzeit vor der Entscheidug: neu Aufbauen, oder doch eine neues bike?


----------



## Nzer_de (24. August 2004)

Ist schon war....hab vor zwei Wochen an einem Minitriathlon (mit meinem LTS !!!) mitgemacht und hab beim Vorbeifahren von den Zuschauern immer wieder gehört "Tolles Bike". Also, warum nicht mal wieder ein Rad in dieser Art. Bei den Autos ist es ja daselbe. Retrostyle ist in und einfacher kann man sich ja gar nicht vom Massenmarkt abheben...


----------



## frohni (24. August 2004)

Nzer_de schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Autos ist es ja daselbe. Retrostyle ist in und einfacher kann man sich ja gar nicht vom Massenmarkt abheben...



Perfekt formuliert!  

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessarter (24. August 2004)

ich habe einen GT-XCR-1000 Rahmen, Team-Modell von `99.
Ich habe es mir gekauft, weil es einfach super aussieht, gute Kritiken in der Bike bekommen hatte und nach der Pleite von GT verramscht worden ist.

Ein Fan bin ich von schönen (und guten) Bikes, ob es jetzt ein GT oder was anderes ist, ist mir egal.

Der Rahmen ist eine einzige Katastrophe: Nach 3000 km ordinäres XC: 
am Sattelrohr gerissen, an der Dämpferaufnahme gerissen, Dogbone ausgeschlagen, Dämpferschraube gebrochen (das der Fox-Dämpfer kaputt ging, dafür kann GT nichts).

Ich habe den Rahmen immer wieder repariert und schweißen lassen (von meinem Onkel, dem Klemptner) und fahre ihn noch. Das Bike fährt sehr gut, es gefällt mir auch, aber:

Von der "Faszination" GT bin ich geheilt!


----------



## Cowboy1000 (27. August 2004)

Eigentlich ist hier schon alles gesagt worden, allerdings muss ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben. Die Anziehungskraft von GT hatte bei mir Anfang bis Mitte der Neunziger seinen Höhepunkt. Ähnlich anziehend waren die fiesen Geräte von YETI in ihren geilen blau-gelben Lackierungen, fielen für mich aber von vorneherein durch ihre üblen Preise raus. Vorher und teilweise parallel mit meinem GT hatte ich ein Kettler "MTB" (was etwas später auf dem Schulweg gecrackt wurde...das Unterrohr ist durchgebrochen)...der Unterschied war gewaltig. Auch für mich hiess es "entweder GT oder Marin", wobei GT einfach mehr anmachte, allein durch die Optik, die krassen Lackierungen (wobei meins einfach nur schwarz ist) wie Tequila Sunrise, weiss mit schwarzen Streifen oder diese roten oder blauen Lackierungen mit unzähligen weissen und schwarzen Streifen, scheinbar willkürlich auf den Rahmen gepinselt. Dazu kam das GT-Team, allen voran Hans Jörg Rey, von dem ich mir damals sogar sein Trial und allgemeine Tips Buch "No Way" gekauft habe...er war genau der Reisser, der eine Marke (und vor allem das von den meisten GT-Fans abgöttisch geliebte Zaskar), die zudem mit ihren Lackierungen oder dem ball burnished finish und dem sexy Triple Triangle-Rahmen punkten konnte, bekannt und beliebt machen konnte. Dazu kamen noch die anderen, die schon genannt wurden. Vor allem Julie Furtado...Habe gerade gestern noch mal durch meinen 1992er GT-Katalog geblättert und eine kleine Träne vergossen...so viele schöne Geräte...vor allem das 1992er Zaskar...schlicht und einfach ein Klassiker...ball burnished, schwarze Starrgabel, der alte Flip-Flop Vorbau, komplett Shimano Deore XT und gaaanz wichtig: noch die alten Kleber...auf dem Oberrohr klein in weiss "GT" und klein daneben "all terra", auf dem Unterrohr in fett und schwarz "ZASKAR"...das waren meine feuchten Träume damals und daran erinnere ich mich jedesmal, wenn ich mir den Katalog vornehme oder ein altes Zaskar sehe...das ist so, als wenn man die eine von Früher trifft, von der man immer was wollte, es aber nie was geworden ist, man jedoch nicht denkt "haha, ist auch besser so...". Nein, beim Zaskar ist es nicht besser. Es tut immer noch weh, dass es zu teuer war. Hätte ich damals das Geld dafür gehabt, wäre ich sofort losmarschiert.
Mein GT sollte dann ein 93er "Corrado" werden...das wurde dann allerdings zu "Karakoram Elite", wahrscheinlich wegen dem VW Corrado. Und eben Stahl statt Alu, bereut habe ich es aber nicht, es ist immer noch ein geiles Gerät, auf dem man krass gestreckt hockt und ordentlich Gas geben kann und jeder Tritt 100% auf das Hinterrad geht, ohne Kraft in den Rahmen zu verschenken. Leider war ab 93 schon das neue Kleberlayout auf den Rahmen, also "GT" in gross auf dem Unterrohr und der Modellname klein auf dem Oberrohr. Schön ist es, an das 92er Zaskar kommt vom Gefühl allein beim Ansehen allerdings kein anderes Bike ran...wenn überhaupt, dann nur das 92er Zaskar LE mit der goldenen Rock Shox MAG 21 (oder wars MAG 30?)...aber das hat eben nicht die schöne schwarze Starrgabel.
Und über die heutigen GTs brauce ich nicht zu reden...sprechen mich nicht an. Aus dem triple triangle ist ein Witz geworden, die Dinger sehen allerweltsmässig aus, und das Zaskar unterscheidet sich von anderen Bikes wie ein Edeka-Laden vom nächsten...sollte ich jemals ein neues bike brauchen, wird es auf jeden Fall kein GT, der Zauber ist vorbei. 
Rest in Piece, GT, jetzt muss mein altes Karakoram Elite meinen Metal-Arsch tragen bis es bricht.
Machts gut, Cowboy1000


----------



## cbk (27. August 2004)

Ich sehe es ähnlich,

wenn GT wieder zur Kultmarke aufsteigen will, dann braucht das verdammt viel Arbeit, fast soviel, wie es braucht eine neue Marke zum Kultstatus zu bringen, weil unter den jüngeren kaum noch jemand mit dem Namen "GT" etwas anzufangen weiß.

Nur: Habt ihr im Fernsehen in den letzten Jahren irgendeinen GT-Renner gesehen? Also sowohl auf der Bahn, im Straßen-Rennsport, als auch im Geländeeinsatz mit allen Unterkategorien?

Ich hab jedenfalls kein einziges gesehen. 

Und nur vom langsam verstaubenden Image kann man auch nicht ewig leben.


Chris Benjamin



Ergänzung: Hab gerade nebenbei die Olympia Übertragung vom mtb-Rennen an...

... und was seh ich?

Merida,
Fusion,
...
...


und kein Zaskar   


Genau das ist es doch.


----------



## Frankenstolz (30. August 2004)

Was die Marke GT ausmacht? Na coole Leute wie Dich, Sherban, die sich einfach durch nichts aus der Ruhe bringen lassen...   Wenn man es nicht verträgt, Antworten zu erhalten, dann soll man nicht fragen. Vielleicht ist es manchmal hilfreicher, sich Kritik anzuhören als sich beweihräuchern zu lassen. Naja, auf jeden Fall verkauft man mit Aktionen wie "wer eine Meinung hat die mir nicht passt und sich erdreistet, diese kund zu tun, dem schreib ich ein böses email" keine Fahrräder. 


Mahlzeit



			
				zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> die email-antwort auf mein oberiges posting, in dem weder beleidigt noch sonst was wurde...sehr selbst:
> 
> > Hi,
> > ich weiß ja nicht was für ein Problem hast, aber ich kann dich nicht ganz
> ...


----------



## Propeller (30. September 2005)

hi Leutz,

gestern bekam ich eine PM von einem Member hier,der war so nett und hat mir mitgeteilt dass ich im neuen 2006er GT Katalog mit folgendem Zitat erwähnt werde!


			
				Propeller schrieb:
			
		

> GT ist für mich Zaskar und Carbonmachines kombiniert mit Erfolgen und Style



 
Er scannt mir das ein und lässts mir zukommen.


----------



## SuperEva (30. September 2005)

Warum wollen die das in den Katalog schreiben, ausser dem Zaskar ist ja nichts mehr übrigeblieben


----------



## salzbrezel (30. September 2005)

Wie es sic anhört haben sie wohl den zweiten Teil des Satzes vergessen und der triffts doch echt!!!


> GT ist für mich Zaskar und Carbonmachines kombiniert mit Erfolgen und Style,*nur war das einmal vor laaanger Zeit*,sry.


Wenn ich mir die Produkte auf der Homepage anschaue... von Faszination ist nicht mehr so viel zu erkennen, besonders die Avalanche-Austattung find ich traurig.

Gruß...


----------



## Propeller (30. September 2005)

hab den Scan eben bekommen.







türlich haben sie nicht weiter zitiert,aber egal-freut mich irgendwie.


----------



## SuperEva (30. September 2005)

Ist das der neue Zaskar, find ich nicht besonders schön. Wenn die schon vom Mythos schreiben warum bauen die den nicht. Ein 1996 oder 1999 Rahmen in Ball-Burnished und alles ist Ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Held.v.E (30. September 2005)

also um mal auf das eigentlich evon dem fred zurück zukommen, was iche einfach nur mal so loswerden will.

mein erstes richtiges MTB war ein GT Chucker 2.0, eigentlich ein Top Bike, aber mit der zeit kommt auch wissen über Parts und man muss teilweise sagen es werden schlechte Partz verbaut, wie z.b die RPM Kurbelln mit dem Innenlager. Das hat es mir gleich verbogen, allerdings kann ich nicht einfach so neue Kurbeln oder Innenlager kaufen, sondern muss mir beides holen, da sich am Innenlager eine 4-kant aufnahmen befindet, die nicht mit Truvativ und co kompatibel ist.
Das nächste ist der integrierte Steuersatz, ich werde mir nie einen Rotor dadran hinbauen können, Die Gabel die Fahre werden einen verdammt kurzen schaft haben usw.


Und mit Schaltaugen habe ich bei GT seit jeher ein dickes Prob. den es dauert mindestens 2 Wochen bis der Ausendienstler sich dazu durchringt meinem Händler ein 25 teures Schaltauge zu schicken.

Da muss man irgendwo sagen "Danke GT" gerne nicht mehr.


Was ich damit sagen will ist das GT vllt mal geil "war". Es dabei aber wohl bleiben wird wenn es so weiter geht.

Ach und bei meinem Dealer der Giant, Specialized und sonstige hat ist auch GT. Sonst hät ich mir nämlich ein P2 von Specialized geholt, leider zu spät.

ich hoffe niemand fühlt sich zu arg ans bein gepisst, eigentlich wollt ich nämlich nur in meiner vollen jugendlichkeit kritisieren.


----------



## GT-Man (1. Oktober 2005)

Propeller schrieb:
			
		

> hi Leutz,
> 
> gestern bekam ich eine PM von einem Member hier,der war so nett und hat mir mitgeteilt dass ich im neuen 2006er GT Katalog mit folgendem Zitat erwähnt werde!



Find ich klasse! Aber man muss sich schon fragen, warum dieses Forum im Katalog erwähnt wird und auf der GT-Homepage verlinkt ist, wenn sich GT eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht darum kümmert. Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, dass hier von einigen Leuten mehr PR-Arbeit geleistet wird, als von GT selbst. Aber wahrscheinlich wissen die das selbst, daher auch der Link.

Auch spricht es ja für sich, dass bei MTB-News die ersten Eurobikebilder mit den Neuheuten (neues DHi, iT-1, i-drive7) gezeigt werden und sich bei der Homepage von GT überhaupt nichts tut. Keine "Erlkönig"-Bilder, nichts davon, dass Lopes wieder Weltmeister ist, etc. Die letzten News sind vom 16. April.   
Überhaupt ist die Aufteilung zwischen den so genannten Länderteams unsinnig. Bei den wenigen Fahrern wäre es wohl sinnvoller, alle Meldungen zu bündeln! Aber immerhin haben wir in Deutschland ja Anke Dannowski als "Team".

PS: Falls es noch nicht auf der GT-Homepage vermeldet wurde: Anke Dannowski konnte Anfang September ihren Titel bei der MTBO-WM leider nicht verteidigen und wurde Dritte.


----------



## Propeller (1. Oktober 2005)

leider wirds so sein GT-Man und man fühlt sich fast ein wenig verarscht als treuer Fan.Wobei sich Fan auf vor BJ:2000 bezieht.
Ich steh nach wie vor zu meiner Aussage,die ja nicht vollständig zitiert wurde.

Vielleicht treiben sich ja doch die Herren Redakteure hier rum und nehmen sich das ein oder andere zu Herzen,denn heute hat GT nichts mehr mit meinem Statement zu tun,auch würde ich mir keins von den neuen Modellen kaufen.
Meine Faszination GT beschränkt sich auf vergangene Jahre und vergangene Modelle.Ende Gelände!


----------



## salzbrezel (1. Oktober 2005)

> Und mit Schaltaugen habe ich bei GT seit jeher ein dickes Prob. den es dauert mindestens 2 Wochen bis der Ausendienstler sich dazu durchringt meinem Händler ein 25 teures Schaltauge zu schicken.



Kann ich so net bestätigen. Ich habe vor krurzem ein Schaltauge bei meinem Händler bestellt. Der sagte, dass es etwa eine Woche dauern würde. Aber es hat dann wirklich nur 5 Tage gedauert (und das übers Wochenende!!!!) und mein Kumpel konnte es noch als Ersatzteil für sein Zaskar mit auf die Transalp-Challenge nehmen. Also, diesen Service kann ich wirklich nur loben. Gut der Preis war mit 19,90 recht hoch... aber ist schon ok.

Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass mir die neuen Zaskars schon gut gefallen... die Lackierung ist m.E. schon recht schön. Allerdings ist das Zaskar auch das einzige gut ausgestattete MTB im GT-Katalog von 2005.

Gruß...


----------



## spessarter (1. Oktober 2005)

> Gut der Preis war mit 19,90 recht hoch... aber ist schon ok



sei froh - für mein xcr-1000 musste ich eins aus England schicken lassen, weil es die bei deutschen Vertrieb nicht gab (gibt?) - das war teuer   

Ansonsten: Das ist normal, das uns die Hersteller bei Schaltaugen abzocken. Das machen glaube ich alle so.


----------



## GT-Man (1. Oktober 2005)

Propeller schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Faszination GT beschränkt sich auf vergangene Jahre und vergangene Modelle.Ende Gelände!



Und deswegen haben sie Deinen Bezug auf die gute alte Zeit auch einfach weggelassen. Da hofft man bei dem Thread, dass die GT-Leute sich die Gedanken und die Philosophie der Forumsmitglieder zu Herzen nehmen und dabei werden Marketingsprüche gesucht.

Ich arbeite nun seit fast vier Jahren im Bereich der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, aber so etwas, tsts. Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal bei GT um einen Onlinearbeitsplatz bewerben - dann könnte man die GT-Homepage endlich mal mit Infos füttern und als Belohnung gibts dann ne GT-Kaffeetasse. Das wär ja mal ein Anfang. Herrje, ein monatlicher Dreizeiler z.B. über sportliche Erfolge oder Produktneuheiten dauert keine fünf Minuten.  
Ich frage mich auch, wie gut die Zusammenarbeit mit GT USA ist. Immerhin dachte man hierzulande, dass das it-1 das DHi ablöst (auf der Eurobike waren beide zu sehen). Lässt man diese Kritik beiseite, find ich es gut, dass durch den Katalog neue GT-Fahrer an das Forum herantreten können, was nur von Vorteil sein kann. Alles wird gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

